# Scary Terry Bucky



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay Techno folks. Im finally ready to try and attempt making something move. Id like to have a skull the talks. Would these skulls support a scary terry setup? http://www.frightcatalog.com/Hallow..._source=sli&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=champ I figured the lighter the better, but then what do i know.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I honestly don't know but looking at the skull seems to be made of foam. I would think that it wouldn't hold up well with movement.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have like 6 of the ACC skulls, but WOW are they heavy. I was just hoping to go with something smaller.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks like that skull is solid -- you might be able to move it, but I don't think the jaw can be articulated.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

what about cutting off the jaw? and adding wire to it?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The skull from FC is like the foam skulls you can purchase in season at Walgreens for about $4.00. You would have to do a lot of cutting like opening the top and removing the lower jaw. Then you have to figure out a method to mount the servo. 

If you only want a moving jaw then it would be far easier to use a Bucky skull since the build is so well documented.

I'm not saying you could not use that FC skull but they are pretty fragile. If you're going to put time and effort into the build, use a tried and true technique that will result in a long lasting prop.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Here's a lighter skull you can try, they usually sell for about $25 but do some looking around and you should find them cheaper.








I found a bunch of these at halloween usa for $6 a peice.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with ScareFX. I used the Scary Terry method and haven't had a bit of trouble with my skulls. Scary Terry's site tells you all you need to know to make the skull. Use the Cowlacious servo driver board, either with or without the ISD option. The ISD is good for sound on demand, but the quality isn't as good as a CD or MP3 player. On the other hand, hacking a CD or MP3 player to trigger when you want it is more difficult. If you're going to loop the sound, definitely use CD or MP3. It's really quite easy to make - have fun!


----------

